# When the Revolution Comes, I want...



## frankie b sick (Jun 20, 2007)

While at a Tree Sit here in Victoria the other day, some people were making a list of useful things to have at hand when the revolution comes. I thought it was a good idea and would be neat to start a list on here.
Just post anything you feel would be useful for the revolution, and we'll hopefully all get some new, rad ideas.

peace


----------



## frankie b sick (Jun 20, 2007)

-still
-meat grinder
-medicine(herbal things-such as picking, making and storing our own)


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jun 21, 2007)

-a good knife
- a good tarp
- 100' of rope
- iodine tabs for water

that's enough to live through it.


----------



## blackmatter (Jun 21, 2007)

a neuclear reactor, money, and the imf  

i kid

the iodine tabs are good id say a knife sharpener we can make our own knives and...


----------



## TBone (Jun 21, 2007)

50 lbs of beer yeast, hop seeds, 100 lbs of wheat, and two empty kegs.


----------



## skunkpit (Jun 22, 2007)

*TBone wrote:*


> 50 lbs of beer yeast, hop seeds, 100 lbs of wheat, and two empty kegs.



that sounds bout right

for me though

-10 yards of hemp canvas and at least 2000 live hemp seeds
-a knife and stuff to sharpen it
-home made water distiller 

probably some more crap for luxury i suppose


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 22, 2007)

*Widerstand wrote:*


> I would want a really good list of quotes and catch phrases to say. Such as "Im here to kickass and chew bubble gum and im all out of gum"



:woohoo: You really kill me sometimes!


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 22, 2007)

*Widerstand wrote:*


> *CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*
> [b]Widerstand wrote:[/b]
> [quote:62e...uote]
> :woohoo: You really kill me sometimes!
> ...


----------



## iago (Jun 22, 2007)

a group of good trust worthy friends to share knowledge and adventures with


----------



## ryn (Jun 23, 2007)

accordians, fiddles, harmonicas, hand drums, and a wide variety of other acoustic instruments. gotta have music no matter what.


----------



## friar tuck (Jun 23, 2007)

The alleged revolution has been cancelled due to the populace having turned to x-box, Wii, televisions and chat rooms as a means of expressing their innate discontent. You might say cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Jun 23, 2007)

A Kalashnikov, 300 rounds of ammo, 200 ft of rope, a knife, 300 ft of fishing line, 20 iodine pills, and one 4'8" tarp.


----------



## blackmatter (Jun 23, 2007)

a dance party


----------



## frankie b sick (Jun 26, 2007)

> a neuclear reactor, money, and the imf
> 
> i kid
> 
> the iodine tabs are good id say a knife sharpener we can make our own knives and...




trust me, money will not be important when the revolution comes.

Post edited by: frankie b sick, at: 2007/06/26 04:44


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 27, 2007)

Ball in a cup!!!!!


----------



## Sloth (Jun 27, 2007)

a remote forested location in Canada
a lathe to make a gun
amo
my two buddies and wolf/husky for back up/company
and a field of pot


blackmatter, what use will money be?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2007)

*Doobie_D wrote:*


> Ball in a cup!!!!!



hahaha... best one yet!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2007)

a shovel to bury all the dead bodies. 

dare I say.. I don't want your revolution.... just leave me the fuck alone. haha


----------



## Crazycoon (Jun 27, 2007)

A radiometer
sail boat
Guns
see ya fuckers later!!!


----------



## frankie b sick (Jun 28, 2007)

> Ball in a cup!!!!!



FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Cush (Aug 31, 2007)

fuck your revolution. you can prepare for that. meanwhile i'll be stockpiling for the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!


----------



## Mosquito (Sep 2, 2007)

-2ft of rope
-vasaline
-1 squirrel 
-crushed red peppers
-a fold up chair
-Catherine Bell
-4 by 4ft of rolled up astro terf
-1 viking on vicodin


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm, 

an elven cloak of invisibility.

About as likley as "the revolution" whatever that is...


----------



## Grace (Sep 12, 2007)

A barrel of sunflower seeds, my Gathering of the Vibes knife, a crowbar and a copy of The Survival Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse. Because look around you. It's upon us.


----------



## finn (Sep 12, 2007)

*Grace wrote:*


> A barrel of sunflower seeds, my Gathering of the Vibes knife, a crowbar and a copy of The Survival Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse. Because look around you. It's upon us.



That book is alright, though the author is a bit too enamored with the samurai sword and the monks spade. Me, I want to avoid dying during the whole thing, revolution, rapture, zombocalypse, elections, whatever.


----------



## Grace (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with you finn, about the samurai sword obsession. For me, it's all about the machete. But I wouldn't actually bring that book, because it would be useless. The mention was for comedic value. In truth I wouldn't bring sunflower seeds either. I'd bring candy.


----------



## skunkpit (Nov 8, 2007)

dental floss...
sew pants


----------



## skunkpit (Nov 8, 2007)

my brother here readin this with me says

When the recolution comes he would want rosie odonnell coming out of giant cake.


----------



## DirtyRig (Nov 9, 2007)

I just want a quiet place to read my books and smoke my weed.

That's all.


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2007)

pair of boots(with or without shoelaces), a needle(like sewing needle), ducttape, a big book on big words so i can talk real loud as if i went to college, and a guide on how to Mcguiver your way around life.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 11, 2007)

-Franticly flips through Macgyver Guide -
Ah yes, a solar powerd genorater and ediable fork. . .
It most certainly does.


----------



## Labea (Nov 12, 2007)

good friends, good tobacco, good squat, preferably close to a wal-mart for the liberation of foods and clothing, etc.


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cush said:


> fuck your revolution. you can prepare for that. meanwhile i'll be stockpiling for the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!




ZOMBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 13, 2007)

AK 47
AMMO
FOOD
FRIENDS
TABLETS FOR WATER



its pretty basic, i will work on it later.


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 15, 2007)

and i want thunderdome and tina turner.


----------



## odd (Nov 15, 2007)

lemme see.... a shovel, a pack of rabid rats at my bidding,a pointy poking stick, 100 pnds of potatoes (food and booze). and a gorrila.... i really have way to much time on my hands........ space bag to the rescue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer john (Nov 7, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> I would want a really good list of quotes and catch phrases to say. Such as "Im here to kickass and chew bubble gum and im all out of gum"



ahhh its duke nukem :soldier::mummy::zombie:

hes got balls of steel


----------



## crow (Nov 20, 2009)

balls of steel would be a great thing to have.. or would that be two things?
fuck it. balls of steel. that's all you need.


----------



## crow (Nov 20, 2009)

My girl says she's going to wear chain mail, body armor, and carry swords and desert eagles. Zombies can't fuck with that.


----------



## Gudj (Nov 20, 2009)

Friendly dogs. Lots of them. 

Congratulations to everyone who posted on this thread for not turning this into a "the revolution is never coming / YOU are the revolution / blah bla" type thread.


----------



## connerR (Nov 20, 2009)

Things I would like to have with me:

- a .22 rifle
- a big sharp knife
- lots of writing materials
- lots of wild turkey
- a ten acre area to construct a private compound.

and this would be cool, too.


----------



## Argus (Nov 25, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> I would want a really good list of quotes and catch phrases to say. Such as "Im here to kickass and chew bubble gum and im all out of gum"



"Ding dong, motha fucka! Ding dong!" or "Who ordered the whoop ass fajitas?!"


----------



## Argus (Nov 25, 2009)

Hoghead Bob said:


> A Kalashnikov, 300 rounds of ammo, 200 ft of rope, a knife, 300 ft of fishing line, 20 iodine pills, and one 4'8" tarp.



What he said but with 1,00 rounds of ammo.


----------



## sleep (Nov 26, 2009)

A place to lay low and supplies for me and my friends to defend and sustain ourselves until all the self styled kings and their minions are done fighting.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Nov 26, 2009)

A ruggedly handsome archeologist with a whip and his little Asian boy sidekick.


----------



## yarn and glue (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to reinstate a post-apocalyptic mail carrier system a la Kevin Costner as The Postman. Homemade postman uniforms = original crusty duds. Postal-apocalypse!


----------



## oldmanLee (Nov 27, 2009)

1000 cloth sewing needles
100 leather needles
10,000 fish hooks(various)
10 miles of thread
10 miles of 20# fishing line
1/2 ton dogfood
300 miles woth of gasoline


----------



## farmer john (Dec 3, 2009)

only 300 ,miles?


----------



## rabitt (Dec 3, 2009)

haha I like how someone says revolution and everyone starts talking apocalypse.
my garden, seeds, a good knife, a well, solar panels, salt, books and a dog that I can telepathically talk to...


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep.300 miles.If I need more than that at the start,its a bit rougher than I'd like to be driving a truck thru.


----------



## farmer john (Dec 7, 2009)

ok fair enough i forgot about refueling lol


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

-club
-gas mask
-big scary gun
-boots
-black bandana
-bourbon
-rose oil
lots of sharp and harmful things
-scanner


----------



## bananathrash (Jul 31, 2010)

some sexy lingerie and a super soaker painted black.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 1, 2010)

chain mail made from beer tabs, 
a machete, 
good pack, 
all the methadone i can get, 
tarp,
crobar,
magnesium stick,
parachite cord,
empty book and a pen,
and a banjo, plus good friends.
and a few twinkies.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Aug 1, 2010)

a ukulele, a banjo, a guitar, all the extra supply of strings/suitable substitutes, tons of fishing line and floss/strong thread for repairing clothes, a steel pipe longer than i am tall, comfortable shoes, tons of el yuctateto, siracha, and cholula hot sauce, a shitload of beer, a wicked sweet place to sleep at night, my best friends, a bunch of knives, gardening/farming skills, and a very nice bike. and more booze.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 1, 2010)

everyone mentions booze but no one mentions a still to make your own booze (and drinking water)


----------



## wildboy860 (Aug 1, 2010)

BrittanyTheBananarchist said:


> chain mail made from beer tabs,
> a machete,
> good pack,
> all the methadone i can get,
> ...


----------



## BanMatt (Aug 1, 2010)

When the revolution comes, I want... it not to be led by teenagers. 
When the revolution comes, I want...a real revolution. ALIENS.
When the revolution comes, I want... Mel Gibson's head on a stake.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 2, 2010)

ya i was joking haha. my brother is makin chain mail suit of armor out of beer tabs for my niece for a costume for halloween hah thought it was funny. and its a good use for the tabs!


----------

